# cutest pit mix puppy



## kcoulsto (May 3, 2011)

I got Willow from a girl who's pit had gotten pregnant unexpectedly. The dad was a boxer/lab/chow mix. She was giving the puppies away and taking the ones left over to the pound. Glad I got this one. Shes been a GREAT puppy so far. She was almost 3 months when this was taken.


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

I have so much to say about your post, but I will stop at cute puppy and welcome to the forum...


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

ames said:


> I have so much to say about your post, but I will stop at cute puppy and welcome to the forum...


:goodpost: pretty much . cute pup OP


----------



## KMdogs (Apr 22, 2011)

IF the breeds are accurate in your mentioning, i wouldn't even call it a pit mix. I would just leave it as a mutt. 4 breeds mixed in there theres no reason to single one out and will be impossible to know how temperament will turn out.

As for the "unexpected" litter ill save it for someone else to comment on, cute pup and nothing wrong with a mutt but i have no idea why people insist on calling their 4 or 5+ different breed mixed dogs one particular breed mix.. anyway, welcome.

EDIT another reason i don't understand calling it a pit mix is with BSL and other regulations spreading immensely theres no reason to put yourself and your dog in a situation when it could be truthfully and honestly avoided. Call your dog as you wish but at the end of the day its a mutt.


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

Cute pup! I hate the fact that this person was totally irresponsible to let there bitch get pregnant and to a mutt none the less. And they took the pups to a shelter? Great! More pit bull mixed mutts to add to the euthanasia list. So sad...please talk your friend into spaying and neutering his/her dogs and I hope you will be fixing your dog as well to prevent more future accidents. Welcome to the forum! Hope you stay and learn lots


----------



## KMdogs (Apr 22, 2011)

Blue_Nose_Bella said:


> Cute pup! I hate the fact that your friend was totally irresponsible to let his bitch get pregnant and to a mutt none the less. And they took the pups to a shelter? Great! More pit bull mixed mutts to add to the euthenashia list. So sad...please talk your friend into spaying and neutering his dogs and I hope you will be fixing your dog as well to prevent more future accidents. Welcome to the forum and hope you stay and learn lots


:goodpost:


----------



## JayHawk (Apr 4, 2010)

Cute pup you got there, you will catch some slack for it being a mix from an unplanned breeding which is humorus since some who will give the slack have mix bred dogs (they just give them fancy names) but the only one the pup has to please is you 

that being said please be responsible and spay and enjoy your new friend


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

There is no slack to those who have mixed bred dogs many here have them , its in the way she got them and then ontop of it hearing that because of someones irresponsiblity more pups ended up in the shelters. there are other ways to handle these things then turning over your mistake to a shelter.


----------



## kcoulsto (May 3, 2011)

I did not know the girl personally. She was in a few of my classes, and mentioned having puppies. I agree though- pretty irresponsible on her part. I've seen the mom and she was full pit. So the puppy is half pit. She's been a joy to have thus far. I was planning to get a puppy anyway, and didn't want to see this one go to a shelter (most of the shelters in my area are high intake- so most get euthanized). Don't worry, I have already scheduled an appointment for this one to get spayed so I won't have to worry about a similar situation happen. There are way too many dogs in shelters these days.


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

That's a really cute puppy  welcome


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

if you didnt see the papers on the mom you cant know for sure she was full pit. But good on you for rescueing this pup Im sure you will have a blast raising her and tons of love in return. there is alot to learn on here regardless of breed. theres a search button atthe top with any issues you have in specific try searching for them 1st we have a ton of repeat threads, anything else just ask there is always someone here who has an answer and advice . WELCOME


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Love the coloring! Very cute pup


----------



## 00 S/C Lightning (Apr 7, 2010)

As dave knows, i love brindle striping. And omg with her striping and wittle face i am melting


----------



## Mach0 (Mar 28, 2010)

Cute puppy. Welcome to the forum. Stick around, there is a great amount to be learned on this site.....


sidenote:::::dont really worry about ppls opinion. They are like the bung hole...everyone has one ( lmfao for using bunghole). Just roll with them and do what I do- ignore them or just turn it into a joke lol.. Regardless of how the pup got here, its here. It will be your best friend and give you as much respect as you deserve. Loyalty- it doesnt get better than that. Thanks for rescuing what couldve been euthanized and giving it a loving home. Enjoy!!


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

Mach0 said:


> Cute puppy. Welcome to the forum. Stick around, there is a great amount to be learned on this site.....
> 
> sidenote:::::dont really worry about ppls opinion. They are like the bung hole...everyone has one ( lmfao for using bunghole). Just roll with them and do what I do- ignore them or just turn it into a joke lol.. Regardless of how the pup got here, its here. It will be your best friend and give you as much respect as you deserve. Loyalty- it doesnt get better than that. Thanks for rescuing what couldve been euthanized and giving it a loving home. Enjoy!!


:goodpost:


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

00 S/C Lightning said:


> As dave knows, i love brindle striping. And omg with her striping and wittle face i am melting


 bernie misses onyx he needs a sturdy play buddy lol


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

Adorable! But the pup is not half pit if the father had 3 different breeds in him. She is probably closer to a quarter or less.


----------



## Mach0 (Mar 28, 2010)

Shes Got Heart said:


> Adorable! But the pup is not half pit if the father had 3 different breeds in him. She is probably closer to a quarter or less.


If the mother is truly full pit- yes 50 % pit. 16.67 % each of the corresponding breeds thereafter.


----------



## pittylove77 (Jun 3, 2011)

Mach0 said:


> Cute puppy. Welcome to the forum. Stick around, there is a great amount to be learned on this site.....
> 
> sidenote:::::dont really worry about ppls opinion. They are like the bung hole...everyone has one ( lmfao for using bunghole). Just roll with them and do what I do- ignore them or just turn it into a joke lol.. Regardless of how the pup got here, its here. It will be your best friend and give you as much respect as you deserve. Loyalty- it doesnt get better than that. Thanks for rescuing what couldve been euthanized and giving it a loving home. Enjoy!!


agreed :cheers:


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

What a cute puppy! :welcome: to the forum!

Cut her some slack guys sheesh she did not breed the litter she was just nice enough to rescue one.


----------



## noodlesgranny (May 31, 2010)

performanceknls said:


> What a cute puppy! :welcome: to the forum!
> 
> Cut her some slack guys sheesh she did not breed the litter she was just nice enough to rescue one.


:goodpost: My thoughts exactly Lisa. To me it sounded like she was being blamed for it being born. Geesh guys she saved the pup from being sent to its death.


----------

